# court award not received from solicitor



## paddys few (18 Sep 2013)

In 2008 I received a court award for the following:

I was a *warded €22,000 plus costs* of barrister, solicitor and engineer, following a serious problem with the building of my home. To date I have received nothing from my Solicitor.

I have written and spoken to the solicitor without satisfaction. 

My essential query is:  He has said the money has not been received and requested that I pay his bill.
How do I *check if this award was ever collected by the builder*.


----------



## browtal (21 Sep 2013)

Should the last sentence read 
*How do I check if this award was ever collected from the builder.*
Browtal


----------



## dublin66 (8 Oct 2013)

File a data protection request requesting the information that you want.

Don't hesitate to call the Law Society.


----------



## mf1 (8 Oct 2013)

"Don't hesitate to call the Law Society. "

Why? 

Here's a novel idea. The builder went bust and never paid out on the Court ordered award.  

Or OP could phone the builder and check? 

Why assume that the solicitor got the money and never paid it out? 

mf


----------



## dublin66 (8 Oct 2013)

mf1 said:


> "Don't hesitate to call the Law Society. "
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...


If a solicitor is not engaging since 2008 (5 years) I would get very suspicious with ample justification.  On a realistic level a person who you have sued is not going to want to engage with you on any level so why should a builder assist.

As regards payment I'd be looking at the detail of the s 68 letter and whether the client has signed the s 68.


----------



## Purple (8 Oct 2013)

mf1 said:


> "Don't hesitate to call the Law Society. "
> 
> Why?
> 
> ...



Should the solicitor not just answer the phone and tell their client what's going on?


----------



## Bronte (8 Oct 2013)

Purple said:


> Should the solicitor not just answer the phone and tell their client what's going on?


 

I understood the solicitor had told the client 

_' He said the money had not been received'_

which I took to mean that that the person ordered to pay the money had not done so and that therefore Paddy who had the query on here had to pay his solicitor

_' and requested that I pay his bill'.  _

Maybe the OP misunderstands the client solicitor relationship.  You may win in court, but you win nothing if the other party a) has no means b) goes bust c) refuses to pay d) disappears.  Meanwhile you've hired a solicitor so you have to pay him anyway.  Unless you had a no foal no fee arrangment.  Not sure if they still do those.


----------

